# Conch Charters, Tortola Or Sailtime Road town?



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Conch Charters, Tortola Or Sailtime Road town?

Wife and I want to do a 5 day charter in the BVI . Any body have a fix on the best way to spend the trip? What to see and what company has the best service and price or should I say "Value for the money"? We art thinking of going in January or Feb. 2014


Thanks for your input.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

5 days is really not enough time to do much.

Norman Island - The Willie T

Cooper Island

The Baths - lunch stop, no overnight.

Spanish Town - At a dock - very hot 

North Sound - Leverick Bay / The Bitter End

Trellis Bay - The Last Resort

You will miss a lot

Anageda

Cane Garden Bay

Marina Cay

Jost van Dyke

Soper's Hole

I have done 2 weeks and 10 days. My last was a Powerboat course in 5 days; the clients stayed on, I went home.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

As to charter companies I have used North South, Sunsail, and TMM. I would recommend that last two.


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

I would definitely second Sunsail or Moorings out of Road Town. Just came back from our 3rd trip there. 8 days was barely enough. Simply too much ground to cover. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Conch Charters has a good reputation, I haven't heard of sailtime but they might be brokers rather than a charter company.
5 Days is short indeed - the first night and often the last night is at either Cooper Island or Norman Island (The "Bight") and that leaves just a trip up the channel to The Baths on Virgin Gorda, then perhaps up into the North Sound and back again. Beautiful and just a "teaser" of what the BVI have to offer.


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

I was thinking I could fly out on a Friday and back on a Monday that would give me 2 flight days and 5 sail days?
You may be right it might be too short. I only have 2 weeks a year to use. a 2 week trip would put out seeing the family for the holidays.
I don't to have to wait till I retire to do sail charter.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I've chartered with TMM and with Conch and had good experiences both times. Until this thread, I'd never even heard of Sailtime


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Remember that the first and last charter days aren't full ones. If you sleep aboard the night before you might be able to depart before noon, and the return on the last day is generally done before noon as well, so a 5-day charter might really only be 3 1/2 days and 4 nights.


----------



## nolesailor (Oct 29, 2009)

I haven't used any of the companies you mentioned, but have used Sunsail the two times we have been there (last two years) and would recommend them. The same would go for The Moorings, which is at the same base. I also agree with others that five days isn't that much time, especially when considering that with Sunsail your first night is at the dock (my only complaint with them)...and then your last day you need to have it back by 11 AM or so...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Conch Charters while not quite Rent A Wreck do tend to have older boats and their clients can not expect the sort of mobile repair service that Moorings provide.

As others have said 5 days is a short space of time to explore the BVI. Wherever you go it will be good though. Try to find time for a drink at Foxies and take an old T shirt plus a Sharpie.


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

Another alternative to consider is Pro Valor Charters (Pro Valor Charters , Tortola, BVI). My daughter spent two weeks on a charter of one of their yachts (Midnight Song) with her aunt and uncle and three other friends earlier in the year and had nothing but good things to say about the company and the condition of the yacht. And, her uncle was very happy with the cost, which was much more favorable than that of some of the other companies in the area. For more information, contact Cecilia Donegan (toll free) at 866-776-8256.

FWIW...


----------



## ltgoshen (Jan 5, 2009)

Sun sail sorry its Sunsail


----------



## Capn (Nov 11, 2012)

I agree with those who say 5 days isn't enough time. The cost per day might be lower on a full week charter. Sunsail is very good -- look for their "reef days" specials on their calendar -- nice discounts.


----------



## captainmurph (Feb 12, 2009)

svHyLyte said:


> Another alternative to consider is Pro Valor Charters (Pro Valor Charters , Tortola, BVI). My daughter spent two weeks on a charter of one of their yachts (Midnight Song) with her aunt and uncle and three other friends earlier in the year and had nothing but good things to say about the company and the condition of the yacht. And, her uncle was very happy with the cost, which was much more favorable than that of some of the other companies in the area. For more information, contact Cecilia Donegan (toll free) at 866-776-8256.
> 
> FWIW...


I would heartily second this opinion and recommend Pro Valor. Jim and Ceila provide a quality service, have very nice (but a bit older) monohulls and cats and are basednear the East End which makes leaving a departing very pleasant compared to Road Town.

Tell them Murph' says hello!

S/V *Amalia*
1965 Cal 30
Muskegon, MI


----------

